# T5HO  2' x 4 bulbs



## ArtVandolay (Aug 20, 2016)

:icon_smile: Hi everyone! We'll get caught up in another thread shortly. I'm looking forward to being back!

The Little Picture
Does anyone grow (flower) with the subject light system? I'm temporarily stuck growing in wardrobe boxes and I have 2 of these systems, one with veg and the other with flower bulbs. Each bulb is 2100 lumens x 4 = 4800 lumens total. My wardrobe box is 24" x 24" = 4 sq ft. As I recall, I need 5000 x 4 = 20,000 lumens/sf so this may not get the job done?

The Big Picture
I want a set up that will flower 2 plants at a time. It's enough for my needs and the simplest set up is what I'm looking for. If I have to go HPS, extractor fans and venting, fine, but if there's another way that's easier to cool, etc I would really love to hear about it.

Over!


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 20, 2016)

ArtVandolay said:


> :icon_smile: Hi everyone! We'll get caught up in another thread shortly. I'm looking forward to being back!
> 
> The Little Picture
> Does anyone grow (flower) with the subject light system? I'm temporarily stuck growing in wardrobe boxes and I have 2 of these systems, one with veg and the other with flower bulbs. Each bulb is 2100 lumens x 4 = 4800 lumens total. My wardrobe box is 24" x 24" = 4 sq ft. As I recall, I need 5000 x 4 = 20,000 lumens/sf so this may not get the job done?
> ...



no magic wand here arty---biggest bang for your buck is the orange/red light spectrum of the HPS bulb---although you can find flowering bulbs to fit the T5 fixture they are far from producing dense flowers of the hps---you are on the right track with lumens, exhaust, temp, etc---but flowering under the cool blue spectrums of the t5 are a waste of your time and money---IMO same goes if you are considering the LED light as well---nice to see you


----------



## stinkyelements (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey Art each of those bulbs at 2100 lumens each would be 8400 lumens total with 4 bulbs. I have a 2' 8 bulb t5 that is 20,000 lumens and I do believe you can flower well with that setup depending on your needs. I would consider putting both fixtures in there for flower and rearrange the bulbs red blue red blue or veg flower veg flower and so on this will nearly meet 20,000 lumens for your space and lighting required to flower well. Not saying it is comparable to HPS or anything but to suit your conditions it is possible with decent results. Best bet is to shoot for an even canopy with as many tops and clear out any lower growth the t5 can't penetrate to, saving yourself a lot of wasted bud growth. Just my thoughts on the matter. You can pull it off.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 21, 2016)

I have 2 fixtures in my little veg space that is about 2x2. My fixtures are 4bulb each and I have flowered a couple of autos under them and they worked out quite well. I also used both veg and bloom bulbs in my fixtures. Pretty much just like Stinkyelements said above. Not the best but not bad either. Haven't seen you here in a while Art, welcome back and green grow mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 21, 2016)

Good to see you Art!

Do you actually want the simplest set-up or do you want the best set-up?  And while you say that 2 plants will take care of your needs, plants sizes can and do vary, sometimes to incredible degrees.  So, I am assuming that you have some kind of yield in mind?  That should figure into your light choices.

The little picture:  You are correct that 4800 lumens is not going to be enough light for 4 sq ft.  You could change out the red spectrum bulbs for blue and probably be okay using the 2 fixtures to veg.  But to flower you would need twice the light.  I also believe that you would find that if you had 20,000 lumens of T5 light that you would still need an extractor fan for the heat.  

The big picture:  I personally would go with HPS, especially as you are only growing 2 plants.  The thing is that you are going to need exhaust fans regardless of the lighting you are using.  Ventilation is for more than heat control--exchanging the air in your space every minute or so is valid for all types of lighting.  You will find that small HPS are quite a bit easier to keep cool than larger ones.   I would go with a 400W dimmable in a small air coolable hood (a cool tube will not fit).  Running it at 50% power would give you over 20,000 lumens and you have the option upping the light if you can control the heat or going to a larger space when circumstances allow.  Run your flowering lights at night to help with the heat.   Also keep in mind that you have 2 months or so before you are going to have to worry about flowering.

Really great to see you back here.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 21, 2016)

And that is why she is the hemp goddess^^^^^^^. 

What she said!

Art!!! WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2016)

Woo hoo :dancing: Hi, good friends! I don't know what I was smoking when I wrote that post . We're still renting but expect the big move-in late Sept. 

I have 3 plants each of 2 different strains I started from seed that were gifted to me. They're in a wardrobe box in the garage under the T5HO 4 bulb fixture. I've been vegging under that fixture for several yrs - it works quite well. I'm just trying to sex them before I move again so that's why I started thinking about flowering in my new place and that's when I ended up in the ditch that caused me to post the above question.

Good point on yield, THG but 2 plants every 8 wks will get the job done here, especially after a few grows. Did you all see the 2x2 grow tent at amazon? I'm hoping to get it at a discount for my 2016 Winter of Discount Tent grow. I wish I still had my still-famous THG dual 100 watt HPS in a bake-around cool tube, just like old times! My motto now is less is more!

This is our last move and I'm so excited to settle back in and hang out with my only real true friends here at MP and M-Culture.

xoxox to the ladies and
knucklebumps to my guy pals


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 22, 2016)

Art, we are excited to see you back and growing again.  I recently moved (hopefully for the last time, too).  The end of Sept will be here before you know it.  

I love my T5s for vegging--have 3 of them now.  I didn't see the 2 x 2 tent, but I have one that is 32" x 32" that I quite like.  "The Winter of Discount Tent"...I love it!

I gave away my dual bake-around HPS to someone just starting out with a small grow when I moved.  Though I hadn't used it for years, I held on to it, knowing someone woulome along who could use it.  That does take us back though doesn't it?  I celebrate my 10th year on MP this month.  Have made so many good friends!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

I have flowered with T5s many times.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72792


----------



## Gooch (Aug 23, 2016)

you can definately flower with t5 they also have many bulb selections now from red to deep red, uv, blues, deep blues, and white, so you can now make your own light recipes. I have not used t5 in flower because i have hps and cmh but I know you can. I have 4ft 4bulb 20k lumen t5's


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 23, 2016)

A few years ago I picked up a 2' 12 tube fixture for a great price that has become my favorite T5.  Uses 300W and puts out 30,000 lumens.  In fact, using it right now on a little 2 plant hydro grow I started under the stairs in the basement.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Art, we are excited to see you back and growing again.  I recently moved (hopefully for the last time, too).  The end of Sept will be here before you know it.
> 
> I love my T5s for vegging--have 3 of them now.  I didn't see the 2 x 2 tent, but I have one that is 32" x 32" that I quite like.  "The Winter of Discount Tent"...I love it!
> 
> I gave away my dual bake-around HPS to someone just starting out with a small grow when I moved.  Though I hadn't used it for years, I held on to it, knowing someone woulome along who could use it.  That does take us back though doesn't it?  I celebrate my 10th year on MP this month.  Have made so many good friends!



Thanks, THG! Only 10 years here? That would put you at 2006. I joined in 2008 so only 2yrs behind you. You display so much knowledge and expertise, I'm surprised! Appreciate all your input and assistance


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I have flowered with T5s many times.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72792



Wow, Weedhopper! Thanks for pitching in! Very impressive, but most impressive of all is your home made grow box, I just love it! I'm off to Home Depot and will probably have a few questions for you as I get started! Woo hoo this is the greatest place with the greatest peeps!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2016)

No problem my friend,,ask away. And yes that growbox was very easy to build and worked great. Razor knife and black duct tape. One side of that Rmax is already white and very easy to clean.


----------

